# STP air filter changed part number



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I had the original air filter with that woven "snow screen" around it or whatever it was. Upon replacement a couple years ago, AutoZone had the STP air filter with part number SA12112 and it wasn't identical to the stock filter. The STP part didn't have the plastic clip and instead had a large injected foam rubber bump molded on the end. To fit the filter the foam rubber just wedged the filter in there tight and it worked fine. Picture is of the STP filter:










Today I go back to AutoZone to get another and the same part number no longer looks like that filter above. It's back to being like the OEM filter with the plastic clip. Interestingly, the catalog now says part number SA12112 is for the gasoline engine only and lists a different part for the Diesel engine. Part SA50070 is listed for the Diesel engine and it is looking like the OEM filter with a snow screen around it: https://www.autozone.com/filters-and-pcv/air-filter/p/stp-air-filter-sa50070/1080133_0_0

I swear the last time I was there the STP catalog said part SA12112 was for either engine. Either that, or I told the clerk I wanted an air filter for my 2018 Cruze and she didn't hear the Diesel engine part and she just gave me the air filter for the gasoline model.

I tried to use part SA12112 and the plastic clip would not snap into place - like it wouldn't hold it.

I went to the Chevy dealer and got the OEM filter and it was doing the same thing - the plastic clip was not snapping to hold it, but you can just carefully lay the filter box lid down with the filter in place and the plastic guides in the bottom housing will hold it in place with the lid closed with the screws.










So, the Delco air filter was about $52 when the STP filter from AutoZone could have been ordered for $17.99 and then maybe $6.99 for shipping if they couldn't get it shipped to the store for free.

I got the filter changed with the OEM part, but I regret paying twice as much. Even the OEM filter is $26.24 on Amazon with free shipping. I'll get a $3.50 rebate from ACDelco.com


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, and the beautiful people at the parts counter basically admitted to me that the Diesel air filter is more expensive "Because Diesel parts are more expensive." The parts clerk had to look at a Post-It note and confirmed the Diesel air filter costs more and didn't have an explanation for why the gasoline engine air filter was about $18 cheaper from them.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My air filter is a flat square ish like filter.

It's nothing like yours.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> My air filter is a flat square ish like filter.
> 
> It's nothing like yours.


What car do you drive? If the same generation and engine, that’s a weird thing.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The CEL came on with an emissions system malfunction of the MAF sensor. I had to really get the filter reseated and cleared the CEL, and then it took about 20 minutes of driving before the emissions speed limit warning messages went away.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

OK, so it looks like literally the only difference between the newest STP filter for the gas engine and the GM Diesel filter is that snow screen fleece around it.

Next time I’m buying the STP filter and putting the fleece on it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Gen2 1.4 gasser.

I should probably check it as you might be right. It's been 2 years since I changed it. 

Maybe it is round and i'm wrong.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rockauto shows it round. 

You're right. I'm wrong.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Rockauto shows it round.
> 
> You're right. I'm wrong.


The cabin air filter is square.


----------

